# Ou télécharger internet explorer ?



## super-paul0 (30 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour,
J'ai besoin de télécharger IE pour mac pour lire un site qui ne s'affiche pas correctement avec les autres navigateurs (safari, firefox).
Merci de votre aide 
PS : merci aussi d'éviter les commentaires du style "pourquoi tu télécharges cett grosse daube" ou "essayes safari)


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Décembre 2006)

ICI

Tout simplement


----------



## divoli (30 Décembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> ICI
> 
> Tout simplement



Non. 

Et pour être clair...


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Décembre 2006)

Bon ok t'a gagné divoli


----------



## flotow (30 Décembre 2006)

Ah pas le droit de dire, grosse daube??  
Car dans Opera, naviguer se site en tant que  IE  
FireFox, a la meme chose, je crois  
Et safari aussi :love: (mais dans le menu developpeur que tu dois activer avec Onyx )

Voila, alors, tu as mieu a ta disposition  surtout si tu es en Intel ! (c'est pour quel site/type de site que tu as besoin de IE?)


----------



## super-paul0 (30 Décembre 2006)

merci..je sais que IE n'est plus supporté par MS ni téléchargeable sur le site MS.
J'en ai besoin car c'est le seul navigateur pour consulter les offres d'emploi sur le site de mon assoc d'anciens élèves. Opera ne marche pas non plus


----------



## flotow (30 Décembre 2006)

tu as quoi comme machine? un PPC? un vieux PPC? quel systeme? tu ne l'as pas sur ton CD d'install? (panther ne l'avit deja plus :/)
Voila: ici 
Je ne l'ai pas essay&#233;, j'ai juste lanc&#233; le DL, et ca marche&#8230; voila!


----------



## Toumak (30 Décembre 2006)

et ben t'as pas beaucoup cherché 
j'ai simplement tapé internet explorer 5.2.3 mac dans google
et j'ai tout de suite trouvé un site ou il existe encore
je te mets le lien ::

http://mac.softpedia.com/get/Internet-Utilities/Internet-Explorer.shtml

voilà 

(si tu cliques sur download, la vitesse de dl est vraiment à ch***, et tu arrives à une page ou il y a 2 autres mirroir, le mirroir roumain à marché nickel pour moi  )

edit : mister Tuc' tu m'as grillé 
pas grave, comme ça il a l'embarras du choix 

(je me permet de verser une petite larme, c'est mon 1000ème message sur MacGé:love::love::love


----------



## super-paul0 (30 Décembre 2006)

salut
merci pour le lien..j'essaye tout de suite.
C'est ton 1000e message alors quer tu n'as pas encore 6 mois  (cf photo  )


----------



## ntx (30 Décembre 2006)

super-paul0 a dit:


> J'en ai besoin car c'est le seul navigateur pour consulter les offres d'emploi sur le site de mon assoc d'anciens élèves. Opera ne marche pas non plus


Il faudrait qu'ils revoient leur site : la "part de marché" de IE diminue chaque jour. :rateau:


----------



## flotow (30 Décembre 2006)

oui, surtout avec Opera :love:


----------



## divoli (30 Décembre 2006)

ntx a dit:


> Il faudrait qu'ils revoient leur site : la "part de marché" de IE diminue chaque jour. :rateau:



Sur PC, cette "part de marché" est encore très importante.

Sur Mac, elle a quasiment disparu...


----------

